# Poachers caught on Mattapeake fishing pier



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Copied from Tidal Fish Forum
http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/440402-Poachers-caught-on-Mattapeake-fishing-pier


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Good!! 1,000 bucks in fines.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

It's a $1000 now?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

copy and paste? Tidal is blocked at work


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> copy and paste? Tidal is blocked at work


This was not an honest mistake - unless you transport your fish under the hood of your car.

Great job - DNR officers , now let's hope the judge levies stiff fines.




Acting on a tip last Sunday, officers arrested three recreational fishermen on the Matapeake Pier on Kent Island after watching them catch and keep striped bass before the start of the season.
Omar Antonio Contreras Susa, 27, of Silver Spring, received two citations for fishing in a closed season. Officers found two striped bass wrapped in a white plastic bag in the engine compartment of his vehicle.
Jin Zhi Yan, 32, of Manassas, Va., and Francisco Diaz Melendez, 43, of Hyattsville, each received one citation. Officers found one striped bass in a plastic bag under a wooden bench on the pier and the other in the rear passenger compartment of the vehicle driven by Melendez.
All three men are scheduled to appear in Queen Anne’s District Court on July 1. Each charge carries a maximum penalty of $1,000. In addition, state law allows additional penalties of $1,500 per fish for the first offense.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> It's a $1000 now?





surfnsam said:


> Good!! 1,000 bucks in fines.


I believe is a maximum of a $1000 fine for you first offense and a pre-payable ammount for $250 per fish if given that option.


andddd not to derail the thread but here is a link i found http://dnr2.maryland.gov/fisheries/Documents/RecSuspensions.pdf with a list of all those who are currently suspended from fishing within the state of MD and what their violation was. This kind of DOES backup what everyone says about certain races being more apt to keep illegal fish, look at the names next to striped bass. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are probably the same guys that are regulars @ KN keeping a bunch of 16" fish @ 1am that I saw last year.

I know, I shoulda called the DNR 800# but Being a newbie at that location and alone, I was a little skeptical. Next time I'll call!



gpwf20c said:


> This was not an honest mistake - unless you transport your fish under the hood of your car.
> 
> Great job - DNR officers , now let's hope the judge levies stiff fines.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> I believe is a maximum of a $1000 fine for you first offense and a pre-payable ammount for $250 per fish if given that option.
> 
> 
> andddd not to derail the thread but here is a link i found http://dnr2.maryland.gov/fisheries/Documents/RecSuspensions.pdf with a list of all those who are currently suspended from fishing within the state of MD and what their violation was. This kind of DOES backup what everyone says about certain races being more apt to keep illegal fish, look at the names next to striped bass. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


They must not like crabs. LOL


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

^On the list, someone was cited for "bluefish" on 3/1/15. How the hell does that happen considering they're not in catching season?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Espresso said:


> ^On the list, someone was cited for "bluefish" on 3/1/15. How the hell does that happen considering they're not in catching season?


Simple - over the limit and/or under size.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

Dnr The last couple years had a small budget but there are new trainees graduating and more DNR out there


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Espresso said:


> ^On the list, someone was cited for "bluefish" on 3/1/15. How the hell does that happen considering they're not in catching season?


OH.....that was down in Jacksonsville FL.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

kurazy kracka said:


> I believe is a maximum of a $1000 fine for you first offense and a pre-payable ammount for $250 per fish if given that option.
> 
> 
> andddd not to derail the thread but here is a link i found http://dnr2.maryland.gov/fisheries/Documents/RecSuspensions.pdf with a list of all those who are currently suspended from fishing within the state of MD and what their violation was. This kind of DOES backup what everyone says about certain races being more apt to keep illegal fish, look at the names next to striped bass. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


For a real good read take a look at some of the articles from the last decade showing large scale commercial grade poaching of striped bass. I believe they found a net full of thousands of dead and dying striped bass close to Matapeak a few years back. Bunch of "good ol' boys"http://www.onthewater.com/striped-bass-poacher-gets-jail-time/ Keep in mind that this is only what they have been caught doing... and they are not the only Eastern Shore waterman poaching on a large scale. These are the guys who put a net across an entire river.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, all those people busted for Stripers. It's amazing how stupid some folks can be. Can you imagine all the stuffed rockfish, lobster and steak dinners they could have had for less money than the fines they got? WTF over, why would you do that?. I just don't get it


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> ......... This kind of DOES backup what everyone says about certain races being more apt to keep illegal fish, look at the names next to striped bass. opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Sad but true. I feel sorry for the Hispanics who will now be profiled who are following the law.


----------



## Dave.b (Aug 29, 2013)

I love when DNR arrives at the tank...It's always entertaining


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dave.b said:


> I love when DNR arrives at the tank...It's always entertaining


It sure is. More like a 3 ring circus when they drive right down the pier.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> Wow, all those people busted for Stripers. It's amazing how stupid some folks can be. Can you imagine all the stuffed rockfish, lobster and steak dinners they could have had for less money than the fines they got? WTF over, why would you do that?. I just don't get it


These are people who had their MD fishing license suspended for it. I'd guess they had multiple fish and/or been cited multiple times for the same offense. First offense is just a prepayable fine.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

catman said:


> Sad but true. I feel sorry for the Hispanics who will now be profiled who are following the law.


I am Asian myself. It is simple.
You know the regs and follow them. Tell your buddies to do the same!
Respect the game warden and you will never have problems!

Do I fear DNR? No....
Poachers cheat out guys that actually follow regs. they keep more than they should=less fish for the rest of us


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I've seen people from all races poach. The real difference is people that are poorer will take bigger risks. But I've also seem rich white people poach off of their piers on their waterfront property, the odds of them ever getting caught is slim. A person that's well off is less likely to poach because they could just buy a fish with the loose change in their pocket if they wanted to


----------



## wilster (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a pretty shallow generalization, either the person making that statement has the predisposition and just likes to find means to further convince themselves of it or it was a joke. I enjoy this forum greatly as it has a wealth of knowledge and people willing to answer your questions, but on occasions you have this type of thing. I for one hate the act/behavior of poaching not the person doing it.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

The whole problem with this is by the time it gets to court they will reduce or throw it out.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

maybe they are all fobs.


----------



## tripleheetheet (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a fob from 38 years ago


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MulGoGi said:


> maybe they are all fobs.


OK MulGoGi educate this old school angler. What is a *FOB*


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

fresh off the boat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

MulGoGi said:


> fresh off the boat.


Thanks. Boy do I feel stupid.:redface:


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

MulGoGi said:


> fresh off the boat.


More like FOP, fresh off the plane.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

or fresh across the border. FAB.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

mulgogi said:


> or fresh across the border. Fab.


*bingo*


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Fresh off the boat.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

gpwf20c said:


> More like FOP, fresh off the plane.


Depends if your using konglish.


----------

